
Researchers Solve Quantum Hall Conductance Problem - foxes
http://www.caltech.edu/news/solved-caltech-researcher-helps-crack-decades-old-math-problem-83296
======
foxes
Original paper
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/0911.4706.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/0911.4706.pdf)

